# New Here, and to MA



## OnAQuest (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey everyone,

My name is Justin, and about 4 months ago I enrolled my 4 year old daughter Gracie into Freestyle Kenpo Karate. It wasn't long before I realized the great cardio and conditioning that I could get along with a chance to bond further with my daughter if I also enrolled.

So with a "pinkie promise to get my Black Belt with her" I enrolled the following week, and have been enjoying it ever since.

So here I am on a quest to achieve my Black Belt and beyond. I just competed as a Yellow Belt in the beginners division sparring for 18+ Men at the AZMARS open tournament this last saturday and it was a blast. (I'm hooked)

In high school I was always into sports, and at the age of 31 and married with two children (Gracie 4, Ava 8 months), I find that MA was the missing link to good healthy competition and training in my routine.

Currently I train with weights 4 mornings out of the week, and I'm in MA classes 3 nights per week studying under Allen and Kristi Sandoval. In the tournament this last weekend around 20 of our school members participated and our school did extremely well as many of us took 1st place in our divisions. 

The school centers a lot around "timing, conditioning, and practical defense" which makes a lot of sense to me.

Anyhow I look forward to reading, learning and studying the Martial Arts for years to come. As soon as our 8 month old gets a little older my wife is also going to join the school. I always joke around that we are going to be a family of "Ninjas". =)

Justin


----------



## morph4me (Oct 28, 2008)

Hello Justin, welcome to MT


----------



## bluekey88 (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## JBrainard (Oct 28, 2008)

Ave.
I'm happy to hear that you are enjoying your martial arts training. Keep up the good work, man.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome to MT :wavey:

The old enrol your kids and then get it into training yourself thing is a good one isn't it lol! sounds like you and your family have found the ideal thing for you all to share.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 28, 2008)

welcome to MT
I hope you enjoy your time in the arts and here


----------



## 14 Kempo (Oct 28, 2008)

Hello and welcome back to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## bluemtn (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome to the site, and kudo's to you joining your daughter on this journey!


----------



## arnisador (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## IcemanSK (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome to MT, Justin!


----------



## Mimir (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcom to MT. :wavey: Yet another family of MAers!


----------



## Cirdan (Oct 29, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Kwanjang (Oct 29, 2008)

Welcome to MT Justin!


----------



## tko4u (Oct 29, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## OnAQuest (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone! I look forward to continuing the quest both on and offline.

Justin


----------



## Kacey (Oct 31, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## seasoned (Nov 18, 2008)

Good luck Justin, My wife and I did the same thing with our two kids. Training together was a great bonding time. Enjoy and Welcome.


----------



## Drac (Nov 18, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to MT....


----------



## MasterWright (Nov 19, 2008)

Welcome to Martial Talk and good luck!


----------



## OnAQuest (Dec 1, 2008)

Thank you!

I've been away for a bit with all of the Holidays coming up and just recently got back home after a pleasant visit to Florida.

Looking forward to getting back to class tonight and continuing my training. In a little over a week I will be testing for my Orange Belt! :jediduel:

I'm excited, as yellow was not exactly my favorite color haha.

I hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving Holiday!!

OnAQuest


----------



## SA_BJJ (Dec 1, 2008)

Testing for orange in only a month...not bad, you must be developing well.


----------



## SA_BJJ (Dec 1, 2008)

SA_BJJ said:


> Testing for orange in only a month...not bad, you must be developing well.


 Nevermind Im retarded I thought your original post said a month ago...lol...wow my eyes are going...


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Dec 3, 2008)

welcome to MT

B


----------



## OnAQuest (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

I'm an Orange Belt for about the last month and still loving the martial arts. 

Training right now for my 2nd tournament in February where I'll be attempting the Intermediate Division for sparring.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 5, 2009)

welcome to MT

B


----------

